

Please help a desperate hacker: Looking for an apartment in NYC - DrorY

Hi all,<p>Me and my team have recently been accepted to Dreamit Venture's New York.<p>It's all really great, but we are coming from abroad. Trying to find a nice apartment in NYC from Israel is proving to be nearly impossible.<p>Apart of craiglist and AirBNB, what other solutions are there for finding reliable sublets from abroad?
======
burrisj
Mazel tov on your acceptance!

Unfortunately, good subletting opportunities can be quite difficult to find
most buildings explicitly prohibit the behavior.

I'm not sure how old you are, but depending on your age, you may be eligible
for summer housing through studenthousing.org. NYU and Pace also have great
summer dorming options, but they only offer housing for the entire summer
rather than for specific time frames (which will likely be a problem given the
nature of DreamIt's Israel-NYC time split).

Usually short-term rentals are very expensive (AirBNB certainly is), but
<http://www.nyhabitat.com/new-york-apartment.html> seems to be the most
reasonable provider around.

Of course, Craigslist is also always an option, but there are no guarantees
and it helps to know a bit about each building/location first.

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to help out!

------
philipdlang
My company, Suitey, is a concierge service to help people find apartments in
the city, but sublets are a particular difficult market because most leases
don't allow people to sublet, so it's an underground market. Craigslist is
unfortunately the best game in town unless you go for a super-expensive short-
term rental.

~~~
photon_off
Your company, Suitey, spams craigslist.

While looking for an apt a few months ago, I'd come across postings several
times a day matching the specific criteria I was looking for. They'd all look
like decent opportunities, but upon further inspection they all turned out to
be pointless links to your pointless service.

I was looking for 1brs with "union square" in the title. I can only guess at
the total number of spammy posts you are responsible for on a daily basis.

It wasted a lot of my time and was very frustrating.

Shame on you.

------
sebg
Hi - Here is a list of colleges / unis in the NYC area =>
<http://www.ny.com/academia/colleges.html> . Some of these colleges have
student housing that they rent to others during the summer. Try emailing them
all to see. I've stayed in NYU / Columbia / Barnard student housing in the
past and had a good time. Good luck and congrats on being accepted into the
Dreamit Venture summer program.

------
warpspeed
Check out <http://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/sub/> . Hoboken and Jersey City
are a 10-15 minute subway (PATH train) from midtown Manhattan and you'll pay a
whole lot less in rent and things like groceries/beer. Also you actually can
see the skyline of manhattan, which is pretty nice.

------
joeteplow
whats your email? I may have some room for you guys

~~~
DrorY
@joeteplow , this is my email address - dr.yaffe@gmail.com Thanks!

